# Crazy Idea while waiting for Teflon Sheet



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Could I use that new non-stick aluminum foil in place of a teflon sheet? Just a wild thought. I know it would be a one use thing, but the foil obviously is safe in oven temperatures and for food. Why not for fabric?

I might try it this Monday, but was hoping someone else had already taken the plunge.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

The birth child of an idea is action.

Try it and give us feedback.

One note: make sure it is raw aluminum foil, some foils come with non-stick coating.

Jae


----------



## Tesscinder (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm new to rhinestones but not to heat pressing. I work at home and have a parrot so I don't use teflon. When teflon is heated it can produce a gas that is deadly to birds. I use either parchment paper or just blank copy paper. You can buy parchment paper in the grocery store. We also use it for baking. I reuse it a few times. 

Don't forget when you're pressing a t-shirt to put a piece of paper between the front and back of the shirt to keep glue from going through to the back.

I'm just getting into rhinestones and have gleaned a lot of information from this site. Thanks to all those who so willingly share their knowledge.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

doctordun said:


> Could I use that new non-stick aluminum foil in place of a teflon sheet? Just a wild thought. I know it would be a one use thing, but the foil obviously is safe in oven temperatures and for food. Why not for fabric?
> 
> I might try it this Monday, but was hoping someone else had already taken the plunge.


Non-stick aluminum has a coating that might not be good for whatever you are pressing onto. 
Parchment paper would be better. Or, you can go to a craft/sewing store and buy an applique pressing sheet to use. It is teflon just a little thinner than what you get from the heat press supply place. It works fine.


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

Jane is correct I have used applique pressing sheets for a long time they do the same job and are a third of the price.

Allan


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I use parchment paper, the kind you bake with. I can reuse the same sheet numerous times, have no problem with sticking, it's heat resistant and cheap. I think I have used 2 pieces in 6 months.


----------

